# swallowed half a raw lamb bone



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

outwest:

I'm sure you are anxious for advice on this. I'm still pretty new to the the raw bones thing. I am curious to see what the veterans say. My first thought is that it will be digesed no problem. Raleigh is has been eating raw chicken wings since only 12? weeks old. I don't remember. There have been times that he swallowed long before I thought he should be done "chewing" ('mostly just cracking the bones within the skin). I've never seen a sign of a bone in his stools. I see plenty of whole pieces of vegetable from the Honest Kitchen Raw food that we also feed. 

Looking forward to hearing from ChocolateMillie and others...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am a newbie also and feed commercial raw supplemented with raw meaty bones. I have not seen undigested bone in Swizzle's poop. He did have fossil poops once or twice but other than being a little lighter in color and a little too firm I did have any problems. Dogs like to gulp down their food. I think as long as the piece was able to make it down to the stomach his powerful digestive acids will take care of it. At the least I think they would polish any rough edges to help it pass more easily.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It should break down a good bit and don't be surprised if you see the bone form coming out.....usually if they swallow.....it will follow. 

My dogs have swallowed decent size pieces of bone. Bone lodging is rare but can happen so just keep an eye out the next 24 hours. There will be a difference in the dog if it lodges.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

loads of gas this evening - blech


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No problems. Pooped and ate fine. I guess she did digest it without incident.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is good news. I hope this did not turn you off raw meaty bones - it is so good for their teeth.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

So glad to hear everything went well with Bonnie!

My German Shepherds have swallowed chicken legs whole and digested it without a problem (of course the very first time that happened it scared the heck out of me!), and anyway I'm always watching them like a hawk and I try to grab firmly whatever piece I hand to them to force them to chew it at least once, lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks.  They really, really loved those things. I have some more of them, but was hesitant to give them again after the gulping incident. I was worried about it, but it didn't bother her at all. I like giving them raw food as a supplement or for treats.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm still new to feeding bones. I'm trying to venture out beyond chicken wings and am still tentative. Raleigh has made his preferences very clear. If I give him 3 bowls at once. He will ALWAYS eat the raw meat and bones first, quickly followed by The Honest Kitchen Raw, then if he is still really hungry he'll eat his grain free kibble.

What's funny is that between meals, he enthusiastically works for pieces of kibble as rewards while training.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know if you need to feed a variety of bone. Some sites I have seen suggest just feeding chicken bone - readily available and cheap and save your money to feed a variety of meat and fish. I would be interested to hear what experienced raw feeders think of this philosophy.


----------

